# For all the Tactical Types - HUMOR!



## Jon (Apr 27, 2008)

How to clear a...
[youtube]BXOUO30frjM[/youtube]


----------



## LE-EMT (Apr 28, 2008)

Good to know our tax dollars are being put to good use.....  In the fight against terrorism its good to know that our highly trained men and women of the military are looking at all angles and taking down the hostile port a potties.  Nice post it made me laugh.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 29, 2008)

Hostile port ta potties!!!! OH NO!!!!!^_^


----------



## firecoins (Apr 29, 2008)

terroists could strike anywhere.


----------



## sandboxmedic (Apr 29, 2008)

HAHAH THAT IS GREAT, And for all you folks that jump on the " tax dollars at waste" BS, YOUR WELCOME FOR YOUR FREEDOM!!! Just something to think about* fighting or training-pre-planning missions is a daily and tedious process every single day. Ya have to try and de-fuse somehow, I'm surprised my guys didnt think of that,..THANKS JON !!


----------



## tradesman531 (May 7, 2008)

sandboxmedic said:


> HAHAH THAT IS GREAT, And for all you folks that jump on the " tax dollars at waste" BS, YOUR WELCOME FOR YOUR FREEDOM!!! Just something to think about* fighting or training-pre-planning missions is a daily and tedious process every single day. Ya have to try and de-fuse somehow, I'm surprised my guys didnt think of that,..THANKS JON !!



I agree we have our freedom


----------



## tradesman531 (May 7, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hostile port ta potties!!!! OH NO!!!!!^_^


i wonder who drooped the bomb


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS (May 9, 2008)

*That's just FUBAR!*

If there would have been an enemy inside the first guy to open the door would have been shot. Probably the second one too.

Once it's confirmed no one is in there, why entering? -Send the bomb squad robot. 

No wonder the need for contractors is growing. h34r:




Guri


----------



## Jon (May 9, 2008)

LIFEGUARDAVIDAS said:


> If there would have been an enemy inside the first guy to open the door would have been shot. Probably the second one too.
> 
> Once it's confirmed no one is in there, why entering? -Send the bomb squad robot.
> 
> ...


Not to ruin the joke thread... but it looks to me like these guys took standard house-entry practice and applied it to a MUCH smaller structure with humorous results.

In the event it is real, and there's a person inside... just throw a rope around it and pull it over... they'll come out!


----------



## sandboxmedic (May 11, 2008)

You have to be kidding me, It OBVIOUSLY Wasn't REAL room clearing techniques, if you knew anything about that, or had actually "SERVED" overseas,or had any real training, you would have realized that. 
Obviously, your from argentina and need some schooling, hahahah (dubai, kuwait, and Amman dont count)maybe you'd know that had you actually done something. 
Thats it, im signing up up for the border patrol,......( I know they need snipers)" LA MIGRA" SUCKA,.........


----------



## mikie (May 11, 2008)

You never know, it could be a * dirty bomb*


----------



## sandboxmedic (May 21, 2008)

Jon, I got one for ya !!!!!! this is funny....HAHAHAHHAHHA


[youtube]6tXUvxiVshY[/youtube]


----------



## scottmcleod (May 23, 2008)

sandboxmedic said:


> Jon, I got one for ya !!!!!! this is funny....HAHAHAHHAHHA
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6tXUvxiVshY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6tXUvxiVshY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Great vid, keep in mind, NSFW (Language, gore, etc...)

Love it though!


----------



## wolfie23b (Jun 25, 2008)

I am with ya sandbox, I just got back from Baghdad 5 minths ago and that was funny although no where near the room clearing techniques I was trained to use.


----------

